
Make that a Sept. launch for the Apple tablet - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/techchron/detail?entry_id=44315&tsp=1
======
JournalistHack
Make that a "maybe". Discuss more details from Mashable at

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=725691>

